# Facebook users



## Tom (Nov 18, 2010)

FACEBOOK FYI: ALERT* As of today, NEW PRIVACY setting called "Instant Personalization" that shares data with non-Facebook websites and it is automatically set to "Enable." Go to Account >Privacy Settings > Applications and Websites >Instant Personalization > Edit or customize Settings, and un-check "Enable". BTW, if your friends don't do this, they will be sharing information about you. PLEASE COPY & REPOST!


----------



## cpfan (Nov 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> FACEBOOK FYI: ALERT* As of today, NEW PRIVACY setting called "Instant Personalization" that shares data *with non-Facebook websites *and it is automatically set to "Enable." Go to Account >Privacy Settings > Applications and Websites >Instant Personalization > Edit or customize Settings, and un-check "Enable". BTW, if your friends don't do this, they will be sharing information about you. PLEASE COPY & REPOST!


According to the refernced page "non-Facebook websites" means partner websites, and


> These partner sites (currently limited to Bing, Rotten Tomatoes, Docs, Pandora, Yelp, and Scribd), can only access the information and content you've already made available to everyone. All our partners are required to respect your information and we've worked closely with them to make sure they do.



Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

I have made the adjustment. Not sure what the heck happened but all of a sudden in the last three days I am getting over 100 spams a day in my email. Before this I got none. The only thing I have done was I made an order on Amazon but I have done this in the past. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sirs (Nov 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> FACEBOOK FYI: ALERT* As of today, NEW PRIVACY setting called "Instant Personalization" that shares data with non-Facebook websites and it is automatically set to "Enable." Go to Account >Privacy Settings > Applications and Websites >Instant Personalization > Edit or customize Settings, and un-check "Enable". BTW, if your friends don't do this, they will be sharing information about you. PLEASE COPY & REPOST!



Tom where did you hear this just curious as I know I just checked mine and nothing has changed, if your settings are customized then those new additions FB adds doesn't normally effect your account. The only time new additions are set to auto. enable is when you allow everything. Just thought you might want to know this for your own feeling of being safe. If someone wants to hack your account it will get hacked there's not alot you or any anti-virus app. can do, other than changing passwords occasionally and always make it something not real easy to figure out. Main thnig is to stay away from seedy sites(lol yes I said seedy not porn) normally thats the type of site that hack to get credit card info. Otherwise it's normally a kid messing with your email sending out a bunch of junk.
It never hurts to check though just to be safe


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2010)

came from a "friend" on my facebook


----------



## jtstar (Nov 18, 2010)

This was also posted on facebook today
WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!ATTENTION~~(a friend of mine just posted this) If any of you are using the christmas tree app please be advised it crashed her mums computer today. Geek squad says its one of the worst trojan viruses there is and it is spreading quickly. Re-post and let your friends know!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2010)

Thyat site (Facebook) is no good, it crashed 3 of my computers swveral months ago and I never use any apps or friend anyone I dont know. Its the only thing in common with all three computers so I dont care what anyone says, it was Facebook!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 18, 2010)

I only use facebook to play bejewelled.. I can't get it free anywhere else!


----------



## Malkore (Nov 18, 2010)

Its not facebook crashing it Wade, but all the craptastic apps that facebook allows through its site.

Back on topic, the Instant Personalization is new...it was just added this week and it is 'Enabled' by default. For now its just Bing, and a few other sites, but it will only expand.

I'm also annoyed by their new nag dropdown that keeps harassing me to make facebook my home page.

Lastly, the bug on facebook that hit Tuesday affected my wife. Thousands of valid female facebook users were deactivated for no reason, and told they were not elligible to be re-activated. However Wednesday morning her account was restored. Facebook won't admit to how many users got nailed, just that it was only female members.

After that, I went through and re-secured my privacy settings (since they keep adding new crap and not informing me) to ensure I am airtight, and ditched 90% of the allowed apps I've used over the last 2 years.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 18, 2010)

I just tried to unclick the enabled on that personalisation page.. it doesn't save it.

according the blurb.. you can only disable it once you arrive in the other sites.. you'll get a prompt. But further down it says unchecking the box will prevent info sharing.. but there's no 'save changes' button.

I can't turn off the enable public search thing either

instant personalisation as defined by facebook in its " controlling how you share" help thing 

'Some select partner sites may access your information to personalize your experience as soon as you arrive, but only information that's already visible to everyone. You can turn off instant personalization for specific sites or you can turn it off completely from the Applications and Websites page. This will prevent these partners from receiving your information through instant personalization, including what's visible to everyone."


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2010)

All I can say about it is I never used any apps or games on Facebook.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> FACEBOOK FYI: ALERT* As of today, NEW PRIVACY setting called "Instant Personalization" that shares data with non-Facebook websites and it is automatically set to "Enable." Go to Account >Privacy Settings > Applications and Websites >Instant Personalization > Edit or customize Settings, and un-check "Enable". BTW, if your friends don't do this, they will be sharing information about you. PLEASE COPY & REPOST!


Tom, I disabled it without a problem. Then I put a not on my page. I only spend about 1 minute a week on it and it is only to keep track of what my kids are doing. The youngest is 38 so my control is long gone and that's a good thing. But I still like to see what they're saying. Personally, I think it is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Julie (Nov 18, 2010)

I just checked my, and it saved the changes


----------



## Malkore (Nov 19, 2010)

StAllie, there's no 'Save' button, you just uncheck the Enable box, your cursor should 'think' for a minute (at least mine did in Windows 7), and then its set as disabled.

I did it in Firefox, should work fine in IE too I'd think.


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2010)

Tom I just disabled mine no problem. I only use it to stay in touch with my family in another state but no sense in taking chances..


----------



## St Allie (Nov 20, 2010)

I just went back in and they were still enabled.. even though I had tried numerous times to uncheck the boxes the other day. there was no confirmation. They have actually disabled when I clicked tonight.. 

I see they did maintenance earlier today.. perhaps that was to fix the problem who knows...

Allie


----------

